# *** UK Reptile Shows 2010 *** (Updated 25/5/2010)



## Athravan

Please note this will be updated as and when show dates are publicised. Always check with the show organisers in advance before travelling in case any dates or venues have changed.

If anyone has any confirmed dates please PM me or report this thread with the date or details you'd like added!

Please do note: I'm not an organiser and not affiliated with any of these shows so don't PM me for further information as I really can't give you any..... Contact the person/website listed in the contact section for that show!  Thanks.

*20th February 2010: Bugfest (Inverts Only)*
*Location:* Buckler's Meads Sports Centre, St John's Road, Yeovil, BA21 4NH
*Contact:* http://www.bugfest.co.uk/

*18th April 2010: Maidstone Reptile Expo (Spring)*
*Please note this event has currently been postponed, please see this post / thread for more information http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/5530633-post23.html*

*19th June 2010: FBH Conference*
Please see this thread for information about the FBH Conference which is held at the venue of the Doncaster IHS show the following day. Note this is a conference and not an animal show. Animals are for sale on 20th June at the IHS Breeders Meeting, but not at this conference.

*20th June 2010: Doncaster IHS Show*
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document

*31st July 2010: Bugfest (Inverts Only)*
*Location:* Buckler's Meads Sports Centre, St John's Road, Yeovil, BA21 4NH
*Contact:* http://www.bugfest.co.uk/

*15th August 2010: Kempton Park Reptile Expo*
*Location:* Kempton Park Racecourse, Staines Road East, Sunbury on Thames, Middlesex. TW16 5AQ
*Contact:* Kempton Park Reptile Expo

*29th August 2010: Maidstone Reptile Expo (Summer)*
*Location:* Market Hall, Lockmeadow Centre, Barker Road, Maidstone, Kent, ME16 8LW
*Contact:* Darren at [email protected]

*5th September 2010: Central Reptiles and Exotic Animal Keepers Society Breeders Meeting*
*Location:* Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP
*Contact:* Zak or [email protected]

*19th September 2010: South West Exotics Expo*
*Location: *Bradley Stoke Leisure Centre, Fiddlers Wood Lane, Bradley Stoke, South Gloucestershire, BS32 9BS
*Contact:* [email protected]

*26th September 2010: Doncaster IHS Show*
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD
*Contact:* Untitled Document

*24th October: Portsmouth Show*
*Location:* Havant Leisure Centre, PO9 2AY
*Contact:* Contact "Beadfairy"


----------



## Athravan

Just to say a big thank you to everyone who organised or attended shows in the UK in 2010 - it's a lot of hard work but responsible breeders meetings can help show people that we're a community and promote captive breeding and education, so keep it up for 2011 :no1:

I've started a new 2011 thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html to try and minimise the repeat "when's the show" date postings - if you have any 2011 dates to add to this thread, please PM me, it's a bit bare at the moment but will be updated regular.


----------

